# Favourite combos



## Headhunter (Jan 7, 2018)

What's everyone's favourite combination to use.

I was just doing some heavy bag work on my own and I was just playing and I found a combo I really like the flow of.

It goes. Right body shot, shuffle back with a jab, roundhouse body kick with your rear leg.

It's funny because as I did I actually remember using it in a match and it worked very well but I'd total,y forgotten it until I did it just before.


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 7, 2018)

My son is working on trying to incorporate more combos.

Here is a few of his favorite.

(He fights as a southpaw). Been working on making sure his lead (right) foot is outside of opponents lead (left) foot.

Slide to right....Jab or hook to head, straight left to body, pull back enough for front roundhouse kick to head.

Slide to right....straight left to body, right hook to head....roundhouse kick to body.

Feign side kick, back hand to head, left straight left hand to body, straight left hand to head.


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 7, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> It goes. Right body shot, shuffle back with a jab, roundhouse body kick with your rear leg.



This is pretty much his 2nd combo he is working on but from a lefty stance.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

I may compete against someone here in the future, definitely not giving you guys that kind of advantage


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 7, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> I may compete against someone here in the future, definitely not giving you guys that kind of advantage



Cmon....it’ll be fun and informative.


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 7, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> This is pretty much his 2nd combo he is working on but from a lefty stance.


Nice


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 7, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> I may compete against someone here in the future, definitely not giving you guys that kind of advantage


Yeah but if you do no one will know its you lol


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 7, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Yeah but if you do no one will know its you lol


He’s KEMPOdisciple, not NINJAdisciple.


----------



## Danny T (Jan 7, 2018)

Jab…Jab…Jab-Rear Straight to set up
…Jab-Rear Upper cut on the ½ beat –Rear Straight-Front leg kick to the body or a rear chop kick to thigh-Double Jab out.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 8, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> What's everyone's favourite combination to use.


Not striking art combo but throwing art combo.

- Knee seize, foot sweep.
- Knee seize, twist and spring.
- Knee seize, inner hook.
- Bear hug, outer hook.
- Bear hug, under hook, hip throw, leg break.
- Bear hug, under hook, leg spring, shin bite.
- Bear hug, under hook, leg spring, knee seize, inner hook.
- ...


----------



## IvanTheBrick (Apr 14, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> What's everyone's favourite combination to use.
> 
> I was just doing some heavy bag work on my own and I was just playing and I found a combo I really like the flow of.
> 
> ...



I love my hooks. I never use the open hooks that use the momentum of your arm. I only use my hips/waist so my hooks require to be close in but they hit hard and don't leave me exposed. My favourite combos are three left hooks in quick succession because no one ever expects that ****. I also like 2 left hooks followed up by a right cross or uppercut.


----------



## Buka (Apr 16, 2018)

Favorite combo how? Bag work, just throwing in drills, sparring, fighting, competing?

Maybe it's the same for everyone, I don't know.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 16, 2018)

My favorite is the combo that hits my opponent while allowing me not to be hit in return.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 16, 2018)

IvanTheBrick said:


> I love my hooks. I never use the open hooks that use the momentum of your arm. I only use my hips/waist so my hooks require to be close...


If in close for a tight hook I'd rather use an elbow.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Apr 16, 2018)

Combo is commonly used in wrestling.


----------



## IvanTheBrick (Apr 21, 2018)

Danny T said:


> If in close for a tight hook I'd rather use an elbow.


Same (it feels more natural to me and I think it's safer) but since I haven't trained Muay Thai or anything that involves elbows, yet, I will stick to the correct technique of a hook I learnt from Boxing or I might cause myself harm.


----------



## chrissyp (Apr 30, 2018)

as far as boxing goes, lead hook to the side, then bring it up stairs to the head, followed by a straight. For Muay thai, right cross, left to the side of the body, right low kick


----------



## Buka (Apr 30, 2018)

I have a lot of hand combos I love, and all of them contain an uppercut.


----------



## skribs (Oct 3, 2018)

Taekwondoist here.  My favorite punching combinations involve using underpunches (like an uppercut that doesn't upper, a straight body blow) to drop the hands and then go for the face, or else motions which allow you to make quick combinations with the same hand (jab-hook, jab-backfist, hook-backfist, hook-hammerfist).

Of course I'd prefer knife-hand strikes over hammerfists, but on this thread I assume I have boxing gloves on.


----------



## Kyokushin_1054 (Mar 27, 2020)

2,1,2, left liver shot, right high kick.


----------



## Graywalker (Oct 9, 2020)

Slip under or pass, a right jab, shuffle to the left, right cross to the sternum, low side kick to the side of the right knee. Or the other side, either direction works.


----------

